# Dressage on my fjords



## Solo (Jul 16, 2008)

Wow. I'm Norwegian so fjords or my horse of choice, so to speak.

However, I have never seen them in the dressage ring so I'd say you did pretty darn well! In my opinion. 

I don't do dressage so I'm not really qualified to say to much so I'll leave it at the "I just stopped by because I saw the word fjord!"

Do you breed fjords as well as arabians?


----------



## DolRaeArabians (Jul 19, 2008)

Well my mom is the arabian gal. She allowed me to pick a breed of my choice to ride. Surprisingly, she got into them and we've bought semen, so yeah, i guess you could say we breed both now. but we dont have as many fjords as arabs, but like i said, it's mainly my thing.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Ha-ha-ha! They look VERY cute in dressage!


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Wonderful pics! You guys look great together.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I WANT!!!!!! I have always wanted a fjord... but i cant quite afford one yet and i would need a place to keep it. I bet they are soo much fun to ride.

Sorry about my little outburst there... I dont know anything about dressage but you guys look good...lucky duck


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

you look fabulous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!i love the fiords, very handsome


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I'm also unable to critique as I don't do dressage, but wow pretty horses.  They look like twins, LOL! :lol:


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

You both look AWESOME!!
I've always wanted a Fjord as long as I can remember. They're just so unique and great all around horses.


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

you guys look really cute, i like your position but the horses look like they could be up into the bit a little more, i dont know if that's possible since they have such short thick necks but that's the only fault i can see


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

i forgot to add that u guys are adorable and the horses are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## threestargirl (Jul 5, 2008)

*Lookin' Good!*

They look pretty good to me, especially for Fjords.


----------



## ally_loves_her_horses (Jul 5, 2008)

wow .. to be completely honest when i read the heading dressage with my fjords i thought woww !! NEVER seen or heard of that before !! but omg that look amazing ..  well donee , just hands up a bit heels down a bit more and sit back a lil bit  

NICEE !!

allyy


----------



## DolRaeArabians (Jul 19, 2008)

thnxx, they are wonderful, easy-going horses. they are becomeing more and more popular in the show ring.
thxx for the advice too!


----------



## girl_on_black_pony (Jul 19, 2008)

Heels down a tad more.
How much do fjords cost?!


----------

